

Recollect Gives Social Media Ephemera Permanent Placement - bertrandom
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/recollect-gives-social-media-ephemera-a-permanent-home/

======
truebecomefalse
Cool Idea! I've been working on my own version of this since Nov, 2010. I have
my own implementation and right now I'm trying to integrate it with my EEG for
even less friction. Mine logs Sms, E-mail, Twitter, Facebook, Banking,
Computer activity, etc and aggregates them all looking for the moments worth
recollecting. I could never see my software running on a non-private
infrastructure as it pretty much contains every detail of my life from what I
eat to my sleep patterns and where I am at any moment.

~~~
vitovito
This is interesting. How do you "look for the moments worth recollecting?"

You might be interested in this (somewhat dated, from May 2012) slide deck of
related work I'm doing:
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/vitorio/Automated%20Storytelling%20M...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/vitorio/Automated%20Storytelling%20May%202012.pdf)

I'd be interested in hearing more about your software if you'd care to share.
My contact information is in my profile here.

------
tomcoates
Awesome people. Good idea.

